# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Bike Trail Rides in July

## keysmark

I'm Mark with Key Largo Bike Tours and we bring a group to Negril every July to do 4 days of trail riding in the area. We are doing this again July 15th through the 18th. I'm running this ride two ways. For my out of country riders, we are staying at Sea Star Inn and Catcha Falling Star and doing 4 different trails with bike rentals and guides and airport transfers. For locals or travelers who are already planning a trip to Jamaica, we are offering a ride 1 or any of the other days if they want to jump in.

So if you are an out of country rider wanting to do all four days here is the website. http://www.keylargobike.com/Jamaica-Bike-Tour.html

If you are local or already in the area then go to this website. http://www.viator.com/tours/Negril/N...r/d433-10679P3 

It's a great time, great way to experience Negril off the beaten path and excellent exercise.

----------

